# Apexi SAFC II online manual?



## ak200sx (Sep 16, 2003)

Are there any maunals floating around on the web in pdf format. The thing was installed before I bought my car and I would like to know how to use it a bit better. thanks


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

here:
SAFC II Manual 

SAFC II Wiring Manual


----------



## ak200sx (Sep 16, 2003)

Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## z32 Nismo (May 23, 2006)

does anyone have this maunal downloaded i really need it...the one from the apexi site dosnt work anymore...


----------

